# eat raw egs?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

do you guys eat raw eggs for proteins?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It worked for Rocky.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

A pound of caviar per day will do more for you than pigeon eggs or whatever you guys up there in Canader eat


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes shell on for the calcium as well


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Which came first, the chicken or the egg that Picard is debating eating raw?


----------



## Crayefish (Apr 4, 2021)

Eggcellent post from this practical yoker. Its going to be hard to beat, though some of the replies from supposed comedi-hens are not all they've cracked up to be.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I eat raw yolks, with sugar, and blended to a smooth consistency for dessert. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

to get the maximum effect, you need to be eating your raw eggs unwashed from free range backyard hens.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Semen has lots of protein. Just something for you to think about if you're looking for more protein


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I was eating raw eggs but got salmonella last week. Was not fun, stopped eating them.


----------



## BobFro (11 mo ago)

Unless fully cooked they give me the shits.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

the-one1 said:


> Semen has lots of protein. Just something for you to think about if you're looking for more protein


Protein shake from the Danglin’ Diner. This is a good recommendation.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BobFro said:


> Unless fully cooked they give me the shits.


Me too. Sometimes even when they seem fully cooked. Many a delayed Saturday morning ride as a result.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Picard said:


> do you guys eat raw eggs for proteins?


No, red meat slow cooked so it doesn't char. Recently I switched from 80% lean to 90% and lost about 4 lbs pretty fast. Will check cholesterol in a few years, it's normally around 200-220 mg/dl. Not too worried about that number because the HDL to LDL is usually at least 3.5x, and that's the important one. If you have ever seen the inverted U-shaped curve for cholesterol vs. mortality, you'll understand that unless someone has heart disease in their family, a cholesterol level under 240 is the same mortality rate as just above 160, it's fairly flat at the bottom of the curve. Below 160 is just as bad as above 240. And Picard, cholesterol is an extremely important steroid precursor. You need it, especially where you live. I don't know if eggs alone are going to cut it for you, maybe they will.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg that Picard is debating eating raw?


Everybody knows thee rooster cums first.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I used to eat raw eggs a long time ago. I help me to build muscle as teenager 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to read up on protein, it doesn't "work" the way most people think.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

chazpat said:


> You need to read up on protein, it doesn't "work" the way most people think.


I herd eating lots of it everyday is good for your kidneys. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

chazpat said:


> You need to read up on protein, it doesn't "work" the way most people think.


bullshit. it goes straight from your stomach to your muscles. everybody knows that.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

raw eggs only make sense for those monsters with competition body builder physique,
they need to eat insane amounts of calories and raw eggs go down super fast
and digest easier. just cook your eggs if you don't need to eat 10,000 calories a day
and don't like eating tasteless snot.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Picard said:


> I used to eat raw eggs a long time ago. I help me to build muscle as teenager
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


When I was a young man I would take raw eggs in a shot like a hit of whiskey. Its pretty damn gross and I have not done it in 20 years.

In the 1950s my grandpa would put a raw egg in his beer. I never tried this.

Just googled it:

"Bro-tien"

"During the middle ages and through the 17th century in England, raw eggs were popular additions to beer and wine."


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Picard said:


> I used to eat raw eggs a long time ago. I help me to build muscle as teenager


Same fitness-dietary logic the Iranian Hulk follows.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

I remember my dad used to mix raw eggs with his beer. I also took raw eggs when I was young. Just add a pinch of salt and that makes the eggs taste better.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Stanceslao said:


> I remember my dad used to mix raw eggs with his beer.


Was that a colon cleanse or did he drink it? 
jk but damn that sounds gross


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------

